# Beware U.S. postal charges



## Herbiev (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi all. Just won a Starret surface gage on ebay for $76.00 AU. I was pretty happy with that. Then came the postage costs for this small light item to be sent from the U.S. $60.00. I couldnt believe it. I guess it pays to check the postage costs before bidding


----------



## n4zou (Jun 5, 2011)

Ebay has become a cruel joke. I've quit dealing with them. When selling you end up paying too much to Pay-Pal and Ebay in premiums and fees and when buying you get hit with and excessive shipping charges as sellers attempt to compensate for ebay and Pay-Pal fees. I don't even go there and look around now as it would be a total waste of time.


----------



## bearcar1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah, you are correct Herbie. The postal rates can be a bit constrictive, but I find that in many cases, the seller of such items uses those postal rates as a crowbar in order to make up for what appears to be a low initial product cost. I'm not saying that it is cheap to ship to OZ but then again, why would it cost so much to ship something that is basically the size of a magazine and only weighs, *maybe* two lbs. I always check the shipping before I purchase anything on-line and have often times passed over a good price due to what you ran into with this item. Here in the states, USPS flat rate shipping boxes (if it fits in the box regardless of weight up to 70lbs., it is a flat rate) have proved useful on many occasions but again, many sellers are too dumb, lame or lazy to use them, instead they opt for Big Brown Truck (UPS) or the other guys (Fed-Ex) and do not concern themselves with finding the lowest shipping rates, they don't care, all they want to do is sell their items and move on. 

BC1
Jim


----------



## Deanofid (Jun 5, 2011)

Herbiev  said:
			
		

> Hi all. Just won a Starret surface gage on ebay for $76.00 AU. I was pretty happy with that. Then came the postage costs for this small light item to be sent from the U.S. $60.00. I couldnt believe it. I guess it pays to check the postage costs before bidding



You're blaming the US post for the seller over charging on the rates. I just shipped two items to NZ and four to Australia, all the same size and about two pounds each. All of them cost $19 each. 
Talk to your seller. It's not the fault of the US Post Office!


----------



## tel (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, PO or seller, the problem remains, and it seems to be worse with stuff from America then elsewhere, UK sellers (for example) manage to ship for far less.


----------



## Omnimill (Jun 5, 2011)

It's not just eBay. Many US companies are willing to ship International but charge quite ridiculous rates. It's not all US companies of course, some I've dealt with have very reasonable rates.

Vic.


----------



## tel (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh yes, it seems to be across the board, not just ebay. Some sellers, as you say, are quite reasonable but you have to find out first, real easy to get caught otherwise.


----------



## jct842 (Jun 5, 2011)

if a small item as a 2 lb item costs more than us post office flat rate box $3-$4 I have to want it really bad. I just skipped an small item with $9 shipping and handling along with a $2 and change sales tax....that was a double whammy. If it isn't available locally I do not see paying sales tax for some thing coming from out of state. if its available here I will buy local unless a huge difference in price, its worth more to have it now. john


----------



## T70MkIII (Jun 5, 2011)

I am happy to use ebay, but always check the postage. It is often cheaper to get similar items shipped to Oz from UK than USA, but I do most of my general engineering buying from sellers in Hong Kong. The quality is usually reasonable and postage via ebay is often free.


----------



## Herbiev (Jun 6, 2011)

Richard. You are spot on with the shipping rates from Hong kong. Their shipping rates are very reasonable and quick


----------



## Catminer (Jun 6, 2011)

I agree with Dean, exorbitant shipping costs are the result of sellers marking up.
Many want to charge the same 60.00 or more to ship to Canada also. Sometimes sellers will 
negotiate if you go to USPS and calculate the proper rate first. And yes I have bought tooling
from Oz. and Hong Kong for much lower shipping costs. I find USPS charges to be reasonable
and their service is second to none.

Peter


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Jun 6, 2011)

When buying on Ebay *always* check shipping rates, especially if it's heavy, large, or international. I never buy when the shipping rate is out of line, nor if it's unlisted. Ebay makes it incredibly easy today to include a shipping fee in the listing.

For those in the US, if the selling entity has offices in your state, even if the item is coming from another, you will be charged local state tax. Interstate tax collection is heating up in the US and expect it become standard practice with the budget shortfalls everyone is seeing. There was a big mess with Amazon and IL about collecting taxes not too long ago.

I've been selling on thebay for 10 years or more. I always offer international shipping and it's quoted in the listing. Most of my buyers are international and have no issue coughing up 20-40USD for international shipping of a 1Lb model engine. Australasia is expensive to ship to via US Post, no doubt, I can't do anything about it however.

My guess is that Chinese shipping rates are subsidized to promote exports.

My take on any prices overall. In the past 10-15 years virtually everything has doubled in cost around here. A burger and fry, anything at the hardware store, even postage. If it hasn't doubled it's because what you're buying now is a chinese import compared to something that used to be a domestic product. Electronic items have different costing rules and this does not apply.


----------



## Jasonb (Jun 6, 2011)

Omnimill  said:
			
		

> It's not just eBay. Many US companies are willing to ship International but charge quite ridiculous rates. It's not all US companies of course, some I've dealt with have very reasonable rates.
> 
> Vic.



Always worth contacting the company. Last week I bought some tooling that cost $85US and the postal costs at checkout were in the range of $150US. E-mailed the company and [email protected] now on its way for $12.95US ;D


----------



## MachineTom (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't blame the USPS or Ebay for shipping costs. Its a seller issue, I look at the shipping price, if its out of line DON"T Bid. Same goes for guys that don't answer questions, no answer no bid, theres always another one somewhere. The ebay sellers service folks are the worst, with poor descriptions, no questions answered, excessive charges, they will go out of business soon enough. 

Ebay is changing, and it does not make we happy some of the directions that its going. In the last 7 years I've sold about $30K, and purchased 15-20K, most of the items in the shop were from ebay, 2 lathes, BridgePort, Shaper, Tool box, air compressor, dividing head, Rotab, 5 Lathe Chucks SS metal stock, printers, 3 VFD, etc.  

You will miss out on good items, used, NOS, and even chinese stuff cheaper than the same seller offers in their catalog, (Shars/Discount Machine)

Just my experience, your mileage may vary


----------



## Herbiev (Jun 9, 2011)

I guess this is why the postage from reliable tools cost so much. Tool box 3"x4"x18" or 1/8 cubic foot. Postage box with heaps paper 12"x12"x24" or 2 cubic feet. ???


----------



## Deanofid (Jun 9, 2011)

What was the actual shipping cost that is printed on the box?
Also, what did the seller say the shipping was going to be when you bought it?


----------



## Herbiev (Jun 9, 2011)

Dean the shipping label on the box US$55.72. Price actually charged US$59.97. Expected to pay $18.00. I'm sure that if the product wasn't wrapped in a box that was 16 times too big this would have reduced the cost considerably especially if charged by volume


----------



## ShedBoy (Jun 9, 2011)

This is why we can give people ebay. If I get something packed like that and have to pay for it I put it in my rating comments so others can be warned. This is what they are for don't be scared to be honest. Alway check the ebay rating too, read other peoples comments. Sometimes it is better to get it sent to a place closer to where it is maybe someone you know from a forum like this and get it sent on at a reasonable rate. I have done this before and it works well. I found the postage price went up considerably when the aussie dollar was worth more than the green back. No idea why. I still find things with reasonable rates but you have to look.

My 5 cents worth.(our lowest currency)
Brock


----------



## Maryak (Jun 10, 2011)

ShedBoy  said:
			
		

> My 5 cents worth.(our lowest currency)
> Brock



Just an old fart who thinks there are still 100 cents in a dollar and the five cents is our lowest value legal tender coin. ;D

Cash transactions are rounded up or down on the 5/4 rule but if you use a credit or debit card you are charged the exact amount.

e.g. $1.94 cash = $1.95 Card = $1.94
   $1.98 cash = $2.00 Card = $1.98

Sorry if I sound pedantic. 

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## BillC (Jun 10, 2011)

The Chinese would have probably shipped that item to you free - it was probably made over there anyhow!


----------



## jct842 (Jun 10, 2011)

as long as these people continue to pay outrageous shipping and handling at ebay, the practice will continue. 

there are some positives to charging a listing fee, some auction sites do not charge till sold unlike ebay who charges per valvue up front. those with no charges sellers tend to over price waiting for the sucker to come. some have full pages of listings with only one item that even has a bid on it, the rest are over priced and will never sell unless a sucker comes along.  john


----------



## BillC (Jun 10, 2011)

jct842  said:
			
		

> as long as these people continue to pay outrageous shipping and handling at ebay, the practice will continue.
> 
> there are some positives to charging a listing fee, some auction sites do not charge till sold unlike ebay who charges per valvue up front. those with no charges sellers tend to over price waiting for the sucker to come. some have full pages of listings with only one item that even has a bid on it, the rest are over priced and will never sell unless a sucker comes along. john



Agree! And watch those good deals before the shipping charges are known. They'll sell a $10 item for $3 and charge $20 to ship it....


----------



## tel (Jun 12, 2011)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> Just an old fart who thinks there are still 100 cents in a dollar and the five cents is our lowest value legal tender coin. ;D
> 
> Cash transactions are rounded up or down on the 5/4 rule but if you use a credit or debit card you are charged the exact amount.
> 
> ...



Actually Bob, the 1 & 2 cent coins are still legal tender - they have just been withdrawn from circulation.


----------



## Maryak (Jun 12, 2011)

tel  said:
			
		

> Actually Bob, the 1 & 2 cent coins are still legal tender - they have just been withdrawn from circulation.



Thanks tel :bow: I've got a couple of bank bags full of them which we use for poker chips. With the price of copper it may be better to melt them down rather than cash them in.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## tel (Jun 12, 2011)

;D I have a few coffee jars full of 'em here as well!


----------



## bezalel2000 (Jun 12, 2011)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> With the price of copper it may be better to melt them down rather than cash them in.
> 
> Best Regards
> Bob



Convert them into real cash -  ;D

Stick each one in a plastic bag with a card that says "souvenir of OZ" 
and a short spiel about Valentines day 1966 & you should get around $2.00ea 

do you want to go halves :big:

Bez


----------



## BillC (Jun 12, 2011)

There isn't enough copper in a penny to plug a gnat's ass. They're plated zinc worth about the same proportion that a dollar is actually worth about .4¢ or less.


----------

